# TOP SHOT SPINOFF



## Chief AJ (Apr 2, 2010)

TOP SHOT SPINOFF

Slingshot Adventures



The Slingshot Adventures Show has spun off from Top Shop and completed one episode of Deer hunting for THE HUNTING Ch. 

Now Slingshot Adventures Show is looking for shooters, adventures, place to make more shows especially along the NC & SC boarder. Contact: [email protected] 

The fist episode has a double deer harvest and a Slingshot Record book Deer. 

http://www.newnsa.org [/url]

On camera this deer was taken with a 30 yard shot, arrow of deliverance tipped with a muzzy broad head and recovered in 95 yards. Both deer harvested in this episode are now cut, wrapped, and frozen for human food.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Now that is one sad sight . Aint nobody hungry but Popeyes is still open .


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Your better off putting a warning on hunting photos, on the title, as there is a few on here that dont agree with it, i stopped putting mine on so i dont upset anyone, jeff


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

There are some places where it is vital to control the deer population. It makes no difference whether they are taken by a slingshot or gun. It is all legal.


----------



## masonrat (Mar 12, 2010)

Good job chief aj. I knew a slingshot would be a great hunting/fishing tool.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> There are some places where it is vital to control the deer population. It makes no difference whether they are taken by a slingshot or gun. It is all legal.


Sorry, but I beg to differ, a firearm would have resulted in a humane kill...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sam said:


> There are some places where it is vital to control the deer population. It makes no difference whether they are taken by a slingshot or gun. It is all legal.


Sorry, but I beg to differ, a firearm would have resulted in a humane kill...
[/quote]

Who's to say this wasn't humane? Were you there?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> There are some places where it is vital to control the deer population. It makes no difference whether they are taken by a slingshot or gun. It is all legal.


Sorry, but I beg to differ, a firearm would have resulted in a humane kill...
[/quote]

Who's to say this wasn't humane? Were you there?
[/quote]
It managed to run '95 yards' before they recovered it. I'm not against hunting in general, I just think you need to use a weapon that's appropriate for your quarry.

Also I think a separate 'Hunting' section on the forums would be a good idea.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sam said:


> There are some places where it is vital to control the deer population. It makes no difference whether they are taken by a slingshot or gun. It is all legal.


Sorry, but I beg to differ, a firearm would have resulted in a humane kill...
[/quote]

Who's to say this wasn't humane? Were you there?
[/quote]
It managed to run '95 yards' before they recovered it. I'm not against hunting in general, I just think you need to use a weapon that's appropriate for your quarry.

Also I think a separate 'Hunting' section on the forums would be a good idea.








[/quote]

Running 95 yards is not that unheard of. Even if it was shot with a gun.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

So true...I had one run every bit that far after a hit right through the heart with a 30.06.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree with Sam a hunting section would probably be best or to clearly mark the thread in the discription as most members do, while I'm not against hunting ( did a bit with my mother and father when I was a pup) it has absolutely nothing to do with my intrest in slingshots. From the title of this thread I thought it was about a sharp shooting not deer hunting...and while a 95 yd run is not uncommon it clearly wasn't a clean kill, and from what I was taught that is not humane.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

As a longtime deer and other species hunter myself, I can confidently say that a 95 yard recovery happens quite often with firearm or bow. This does not constitute inhumane treatment of an animal. A deer runs when spooked. As gruesome as it sounds.... several hunters have accidentally fallen on their own arrows through the years and survived to tell that they felt no pain only pressure. To further my case, some deer taken with bow and arrow flinch as the arrow passes through and go back to eating only to die a short while later unaware. Arrows harvest large game by blood loss not impact force. It is reasonable to conclude based on this information that most game animals run as when startled when shot with a sharp broad head and then expire from blood loss not even knowing that anything has happened to them. 
To me providing food for the family by gardening, fishing and hunting are natural things. I love nature and animals of all kinds. I really dislike slobish and uncaring hunters and for that matter all people who exhibit that kind of attitude. Hunting and fishing is not at odds with a love of nature. I believe that most in our society today are far from our native roots and results in heightened sense-abilities in these areas. To many hunting and fishing seems cruel. Some have been hunters and turned from it, but most continue to love it and see it for what it is....a chance to be a natural participant in this grand thing we call the cycle of life. 
Be well everyone and good to one another!
Perry


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> As a longtime deer and other species hunter myself, I can confidently say that a 95 yard recovery happens quite often with firearm or bow. This does not constitute inhumane treatment of an animal. A deer runs when spooked. As gruesome as it sounds.... several hunters have accidentally fallen on their own arrows through the years and survived to tell that they felt no pain only pressure. To further my case, some deer taken with bow and arrow flinch as the arrow passes through and go back to eating only to die a short while later unaware. Arrows harvest large game by blood loss not impact force. It is reasonable to conclude based on this information that most game animals run as when startled when shot with a sharp broad head and then expire from blood loss not even knowing that anything has happened to them.
> To me providing food for the family by gardening, fishing and hunting are natural things. I love nature and animals of all kinds. I really dislike slobish and uncaring hunters and for that matter all people who exhibit that kind of attitude. Hunting and fishing is not at odds with a love of nature. I believe that most in our society today are far from our native roots and results in heightened sense-abilities in these areas. To many hunting and fishing seems cruel. Some have been hunters and turned from it, but most continue to love it and see it for what it is....a chance to be a natural participant in this grand thing we call the cycle of life.
> Be well everyone and good to one another!
> Perry


Well put.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> As a longtime deer and other species hunter myself, I can confidently say that a 95 yard recovery happens quite often with firearm or bow. This does not constitute inhumane treatment of an animal. A deer runs when spooked. As gruesome as it sounds.... several hunters have accidentally fallen on their own arrows through the years and survived to tell that they felt no pain only pressure. To further my case, some deer taken with bow and arrow flinch as the arrow passes through and go back to eating only to die a short while later unaware. Arrows harvest large game by blood loss not impact force. It is reasonable to conclude based on this information that most game animals run as when startled when shot with a sharp broad head and then expire from blood loss not even knowing that anything has happened to them.
> To me providing food for the family by gardening, fishing and hunting are natural things. I love nature and animals of all kinds. I really dislike slobish and uncaring hunters and for that matter all people who exhibit that kind of attitude. Hunting and fishing is not at odds with a love of nature. I believe that most in our society today are far from our native roots and results in heightened sense-abilities in these areas. To many hunting and fishing seems cruel. Some have been hunters and turned from it, but most continue to love it and see it for what it is....a chance to be a natural participant in this grand thing we call the cycle of life.
> Be well everyone and good to one another!
> Perry


i would have to agree, especialy to the end part. very well put


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Who's disagreeing ? to each nis own....it would just be nice if hunting threads were maked or in their own section, so those of us with weak dispositions know to turn our heads and cover our eyes...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Aaron. Just make a hunting section. Those who abhor won't have to click, and those who don't will have a place to go unworried.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> As a longtime deer and other species hunter myself, I can confidently say that a 95 yard recovery happens quite often with firearm or bow. This does not constitute inhumane treatment of an animal. A deer runs when spooked. As gruesome as it sounds.... several hunters have accidentally fallen on their own arrows through the years and survived to tell that they felt no pain only pressure. To further my case, some deer taken with bow and arrow flinch as the arrow passes through and go back to eating only to die a short while later unaware. Arrows harvest large game by blood loss not impact force. It is reasonable to conclude based on this information that most game animals run as when startled when shot with a sharp broad head and then expire from blood loss not even knowing that anything has happened to them.
> To me providing food for the family by gardening, fishing and hunting are natural things. I love nature and animals of all kinds. I really dislike slobish and uncaring hunters and for that matter all people who exhibit that kind of attitude. Hunting and fishing is not at odds with a love of nature. I believe that most in our society today are far from our native roots and results in heightened sense-abilities in these areas. To many hunting and fishing seems cruel. Some have been hunters and turned from it, but most continue to love it and see it for what it is....a chance to be a natural participant in this grand thing we call the cycle of life.
> Be well everyone and good to one another!
> Perry


You could not have put it better!

So true about deer not being aware of an arrow passing through them. My first deer jumped 4 feet in the air and ran 10 yards only to go back to eating after taking a look around. It was a heart shot and the deer looked liked it fainted. I'm sure all of you have cut themselves with a razor blade and didn't know they were cut until they saw the blood. I have also seen deer and other game run when they were dead. The last order the brain gave was escape so it is more reflex than anything.

I also think a hunting section would be a great idea so as not to offend those who we respect (and love slingshots as we do) but don't appreciate hunting. It would also allow some of us (me) who haven't posted stories and pictures of hunting because we didn't want to offend other members, a place to share our love of hunting. Also having a "if you don't like hunting, don't go there" policy would also be nice.

The respect we have for one another, makes this a great form IMO.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Mutual respect is what makes any forum and relationship great... If a separate hunting area on the forum will contribute to that I'm all for it. No offense meant on my part from my post at all. My Dad is one who is a former hunter who says he is "just too tender hearted to do so now." I understand an love and respect him as he does me.


----------



## masonrat (Mar 12, 2010)

A separate hunting area would be great. 
95 yards for a wounded animal is not far or cruel. Think how fast an animal can cover 95 yards. How fast can a person run 100 yards. It would be nice if animals would die on the spot but that is not reality. 
The picture is well done there is no blood or disrespect shown to the animal. Good eating and good hunting.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

masonrat said:


> A separate hunting area would be great.
> 95 yards for a wounded animal is not far or cruel. Think how fast an animal can cover 95 yards. How fast can a person run 100 yards. It would be nice if animals would die on the spot but that is not reality.
> The picture is well done there is no blood or disrespect shown to the animal. Good eating and good hunting.


100 yards isnt hard to run in under 15 seconds. animals are faster than humans so if you do the math its not really a slow death, its actualy like a 5-10 seconds


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the idea for a separate hunting section also. People who get their food butchered and prepared for them all their lives lose touch with the simple fact of life that something has to die for you to eat to stay alive; whether plant or animal. I just want to be shown respect, even though I hunt, just as I show them respect for not wanting to hunt. I am not on any kind of "quest or mission" about promoting hunting, but I get tired of defending myself to people who pay to have others do their killing for them so they can stay alive.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Let's get this straight
I have absolutely no problem with hunters or hunting, I stopped when my Dad left because the only pleasure I really got from it was being with him. I was brought up with a knife or gun in my hand. I lived on a farm where we butchered our own meat, I lived in the midwest less than a 5 mile from a large slaughtering house.I grew up in the midwest where deer hunting is bigger than football and baseball together, I wear leather, I eat meat and I know where it comes from.....I don't like to hunt, I don't like to see pictures of dead animals, and I really hate the implication that someone who doesn't salivate over the thought of going out and killing a animal is somehow less in touch with nature and somehow less because of it, if you want to stand knee deep in blood go for it, been there done that, don't want the F'ing tee-shirt.... I have no problem with people posting their hunting threads or photos as most of you clearly put it in the discription....the only reason I looked at this thread and the only reason I commented was the fact that it was not clearly marked, nor gave any indication that it had anythng to do with hunting. Now since I am more than happy to let you folks go out and hunt bunnies, or deer, or elephants if you want, I would like a equal right not to and not to have to look at it.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Harp, first you get bounced out of USA Slingshots, and now this... are we off our meds today?

. . . Just kidding







I agree we need a separate hunting forum.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Harper I wasn't specifically responding to your post. I can certainly understand your point of view and don't mean any disrespect to you or anyone else. There are many times I see posts that don't sit well with me from "hunting" videos or bad taste pictures of kills. But my point was all the people who don't like to hunt would have to change that position if it was" kill it yourself or you don't eat". I am not somehow less of a human being (with tender feelings for all wildlife) because I sometimes hunt either. I also buy most of my food from the folks who provide it to us for a price.
My wife just can't see the reason to go hunting and we do just fine together. She won't eat a kill or the fish I catch, so me and my son do the eating. I was only trying to explain why I would like to have a "hunter only " page to be able to share with like-minded people and not offend others who have genuine distaste for hunting or fishing.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry been a long painfull week with little sleep, I should have a irritability lock on this thing, should prompt me to go soak my head from time to time...sorry


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Harp, first you get bounced out of USA Slingshots, and now this... are we off our meds today?
> 
> . . . Just kidding
> 
> ...


at least this time I could understand it


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Sorry been a long painfull week with little sleep, I should have a irritability lock on this thing, should prompt me to go soak my head from time to time...sorry


We've all been there before.....hang in there friend!!!!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Harper I am sorry to hear about you having a painful week with little sleep. I also have those times with my body too so I understand. I have several bad discs in my back and suffer from frequent kidney stones. Sometimes I can hardly stand it and I take medicine for the pain. Sometimes it does not help. Hope you get to feeling better soon so you can get mad at me again and chew me out. Ha! I do consider you a friend from getting to know you a bit on the forum.


----------



## Mork (Aug 21, 2010)

This video just brings up alot more questions in my mind.Keep in mind I have been bow hunting for over 25 years. The Chief says he don't hunt on preserves.Well this obviously was a closed area.Deer season is not currently in right now in Ohio. The ethical hunter is no where to be found in this video in my opininion.What outfitter would allow anyone to harvest a doe this time of year?[BTW it is an unlisted phone #]I can almost bet there are suckling fawns some where right now needing their mother for milk.They would probably be about 4 months old.The deer that is laying there in the video has a summer coat and I can not see where the arrow hit her.It was the same side he was aiming at before the video was cut off.Another thing it looks like it is already starting to blow up .There are not very many achers that would attempt a shot at 30 yards with a bow let alone a "Slingbow".Most are at 20 yards and under.This is not a shot most should or would attempt.It appears that he draws about 29 inches.Some where on here I saw a post that it was tested and found he was only pulling 18 lbs. I can not believe that it is ethically possible to shoot at a deer at 30 yards with an 18lb weapon and get the penetration needed to take a deer quickly and humanely. 
Further more he touts his take down arrows but when he is walking off to hunt he has a full length arrow quiver with arrows in it.He espounds on using the muzzy[I have used them for years] but his ad has Bears .
The beginning of the video he is only shooting from about 6 or 7 feet.I would like to see how well he shoots the "slingbow" ,the efficiency and the penetration at even 20 yards on video. 
The Chief has a way of side stepping direct questions.
He says if it ain't on camera it didn't happen.Well he needs to get a better film crew.All T.V hunting segments that I have watched are at an angle such as you can see the shot from the archer to the animals hit and reaction.They don't cut the middle of the video and leave it to your imagination.
I can't forget to mention he supposedly knocked one down .Also one weighed over 200lb.Come on Chief I have never saw a 200 lb doe.there are not even that many buck that weigh that much.
There was a challenge on here about his sling bow .I for one would like to personally witness him shooting one at the ECST next year.


----------



## masonrat (Mar 12, 2010)

I purchased a slingbow after reading this post and I feel it is a great hunting tool. The black bands are very strong and they do launch an arrow with a lot of force. I do not think the doe was 200 lbs but he did harvest one. The chiefs shows/ads may not be perfect and could use a little polishing but he is an older guy and he is out their living the dream. He is not selling a 300+ fps compound bow for $500 with all the advertisers paying his way nor is he a professional TV hunter. To me he is more of a regular guy trying to get an affordable shooting,fishing, and hunting tool to people at a fair price. Almost like when Fred Bear made a great product at an affordable price for the average guy. I as an outdoors-man will gladly stand up and support the chief for what he is doing and what he has accomplished.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I think he is a simple person who has a penchant for heavily exaggerating the truth, his videos are fraught with inaccuracies as a highly experienced bow hunter has already pointed out in this thread.

As the Chief repeatedly says: "If it isn't on camera it didn't happen!" [forgive me if that is not a direct quote,] which I think is highly ironic given that he has mentioned before he pays his camera crew over $600 an hour, yet they fail to film the impact shots on the deer which is commonplace in hunting videos - especially ones demonstrating the effectiveness of a product. I also believe that the man behind the camera is blatantly lying when Chief AJ asks him to confirm that the dead deer in front of him was killed from a single shot taken from 30 feet. There is also no obvious blood surrounding the deer and the killing blow isn't visible - which I believe is very ominous given what Chief AJ is always saying and I suspect that the deer was taken with some sort of rifle.

I believe that using a slingshot like the ones you sell to hunt deer would be *highly unethical* and will go on to explain why. *Disclaimer*_:_ _I've never shot an arrow with a slingshot before, and have never hunted with a bow before as it is illegal in the UK, so please correct me if anything I say is inaccurate!_

Unfortunately your website does not quote the draw weight of the band-sets you allegedly used so I'm going to guess that they have a draw weight of 30lb and I will ignore the fact that it would be almost impossible to hit a deer's vitals from 30 yards away with an arrow using this set-up.

This Article clearly states that 25FPE of energy is the absolute minimum required to humanely kill a deer. Now assuming your slingshot obeys the law of physics - if I'm wrong and it doesn't I think that would be a great selling point by the way! - There is absolutely no way that it would be capable of producing anything anywhere near that even at a distance of 5 yards, let alone 30!

Now if I am wrong we, I am perfectly willing to pay for an exact replica of the Chief's products that were 'demonstrated' in the video to be shipped to a third party who routinely hunts with bows and possess all of the equipment necessary to objectively ascertain whether or not it is suitable for *humanely* hunting large animals like Deer, preferably along with a quality video camera for proof - otherwise "It didn't happen!"








*
*
*I** only ask for this, that if said third party declares that your products are not suitable for hunting deer, you cover my costs and promise to never sell one again and allow yourself to be permanently banned from posting on this website. * As I feel that you are only here to make money and are doing nothing but giving slingshots a bad name in the process; furthermore I am not even convinced that you write all of your own posts are you seem to switch between referring to yourself in the third and first person.

If this post is in any way molested I will be incredibly frustrated and will contemplate leaving these forums, which I feel would be a loss not only for myself...


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It makes sense. I used to run the 100 more or less whithout breathing. My asthmatic lungs would down tools in protest and I'd run the last 50-60 yards on momentum and whatever oxygen was left in my blood. I still managed sub 13 second times aged 14-15.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sam, I just read your post. Please understand that ChiefAJ has done more for the slingshots than the vast majority of people, myself certainly included, by his years of promoting slingshots in the media and the community. Without big-time commercial interests like Trumark, Saunders and HFX, the sport would have all but dried up these last 30 years.

Sure, I've ribbed him over his style recently, but to call someone out and label/libel them as a liar's a thing gentlefolk don't do. Please have a little respect for a veteran and a kindred spirit.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Sam, I just read your post. Please understand that ChiefAJ has done more for the slingshots than the vast majority of people, myself certainly included, by his years of promoting slingshots in the media and the community. Without big-time commercial interests like Trumark, Saunders and HFX, the sport would have all but dried up these last 30 years.
> 
> Sure, I've ribbed him over his style recently, but to call someone out and label/libel them as a liar's a thing gentlefolk don't do. Please have a little respect for a veteran and a kindred spirit.


I do not for second doubt his intentions, but I shall not retract a single word, furthermore he has said hypocritical things in the past on these forums and has been blatantly lied on multiple occasions. I will dig up examples if you want. In short, I would trust the man as far as I could throw him, and I'm pretty weak.









Finally, and most importantly. I have no respect for anyone who actively condones cruelty to animals.

PS: I don't think I'd broken any forum rules, although if I have please cite them and I shall amend my accusations so that they comply with them fully...


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

As a new guy to this forum I was quite surprised at the lack of hunting info on the forum. Don't misunderstand, the wealth of technical info is great and appreciated and it will take me awhile to get through it all. But, ultimately for me, a slingshot is a weapon to take game. A hunting section would be great.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

frosty2 said:


> As a new guy to this forum I was quite surprised at the lack of hunting info on the forum. Don't misunderstand, the wealth of technical info is great and appreciated and it will take me awhile to get through it all. But, ultimately for me, a slingshot is a weapon to take game. A hunting section would be great.


I just added a Hunting section the other day. Look toward the bottom of the home page.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

Sam said:


> I think he is a simple person who has a penchant for heavily exaggerating the truth, his videos are fraught with inaccuracies as a highly experienced bow hunter has already pointed out in this thread.
> 
> As the Chief repeatedly says: "If it isn't on camera it didn't happen!" [forgive me if that is not a direct quote,] which I think is highly ironic given that he has mentioned before he pays his camera crew over $600 an hour, yet they fail to film the impact shots on the deer which is commonplace in hunting videos - especially ones demonstrating the effectiveness of a product. I also believe that the man behind the camera is blatantly lying when Chief AJ asks him to confirm that the dead deer in front of him was killed from a single shot taken from 30 feet. There is also no obvious blood surrounding the deer and the killing blow isn't visible - which I believe is very ominous given what Chief AJ is always saying and I suspect that the deer was taken with some sort of rifle.
> 
> ...


i agree with you 100% and also with mork!
"a simple person who has a penchant for heavily exaggerating the truth" i like your kind words! most would name this different!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> I think he is a simple person who has a penchant for heavily exaggerating the truth, his videos are fraught with inaccuracies as a highly experienced bow hunter has already pointed out in this thread.
> 
> As the Chief repeatedly says: "If it isn't on camera it didn't happen!" [forgive me if that is not a direct quote,] which I think is highly ironic given that he has mentioned before he pays his camera crew over $600 an hour, yet they fail to film the impact shots on the deer which is commonplace in hunting videos - especially ones demonstrating the effectiveness of a product. I also believe that the man behind the camera is blatantly lying when Chief AJ asks him to confirm that the dead deer in front of him was killed from a single shot taken from 30 feet. There is also no obvious blood surrounding the deer and the killing blow isn't visible - which I believe is very ominous given what Chief AJ is always saying and I suspect that the deer was taken with some sort of rifle.
> 
> ...


i agree with you 100% and also with mork!
"a simple person who has a penchant for heavily exaggerating the truth" i like your kind words! most would name this different!


[/quote]

_*Exhales*_ *THANK You!*


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

I have to give credit to Mork,Sam,and Baumstamm.They were the only three in over 400 views who had the guts to speak their mind and I agree with them.


----------



## deerhunter04 (Aug 24, 2010)

His slingshot has taken 2 boar the biggest 120 lbs and 11 inches of penetration.I know from the boar ive shot in the past that a 120 pound boar is tougher than a doe and the hfx quickly killed the boar. In my opinion a quick kill is ethical so if it could ethically kill a boar why not a deer. just wondering


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

First off the one boar we never got to see.That boy was only drawing 19 inches and I really don't believe it was ever recovered.The actual on film boar kill appearred to be shot at about 10 to 12 yards. The hunter had about a 30 inch draw.You are mistaken on the penetration.He said he only got about 8 inches.That is not really that much unless a blood vessel or heart is hit.Alot of animals can be hit in one lung and survive.
The deer the Chief was supposed to have shot was by his own admission on the video 30 yards away.That is a stretch for a traditional bow shooter let alone a slingbow.The trouble with a 30 yard shot is the deer could take a step and you could end up with a gut shot.Which anyone that has hunted knows this is a slow agonizing death to the deer. We did not see any sign of an arrow hit on the side of the deer that was facing the Chief when he drew his slingbow and the video was stopped.


----------



## deerhunter04 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm not an expert by no means I just started shooting about 4months ago and love it may I add. I have a hfx now I cut the bands down quite abit and got the arrows of deliverence and now 30 yds is reaching but 15 yds would not be hard to make an ethical shot on deer with. I have a 40 lbs recurve and I get just as much penetration with my hfx as I do with me recurve on targets. I'm not trying to rub nobody the wrong way I'm just expressing my opinion.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i would like to suggest after a hunting area we should also have a fairy tale area!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

'


----------



## deerhunter04 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ill tell ya what I know how much penetration I get with my hfx don't really matter who believes me I came on here to talk slingshot and I guess to make a fairy tale section. Just let me know when the fairytale section is in then maybe ill comeback. Peace


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

deerhunter, my suggestion of the fairy tale section isn´t because of your post! sorry if it looks so!
i suggested it because of some future storrys abt bear, rhino and elephant hunting with slingshots which will maybe follow soon from some big game slingshot hunters. in the fairy tale section, big game hunters can have there thankfull audience without any inconvenient questions from real hunters ore real slingshot enthusiasts.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Really the deer is still alive, it's posing for the t.v.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Let's get this straight
> I have absolutely no problem with hunters or hunting, I stopped when my Dad left because the only pleasure I really got from it was being with him. I was brought up with a knife or gun in my hand. I lived on a farm where we butchered our own meat, I lived in the midwest less than a 5 mile from a large slaughtering house.I grew up in the midwest where deer hunting is bigger than football and baseball together, I wear leather, I eat meat and I know where it comes from.....I don't like to hunt, I don't like to see pictures of dead animals, and I really hate the implication that someone who doesn't salivate over the thought of going out and killing a animal is somehow less in touch with nature and somehow less because of it, if you want to stand knee deep in blood go for it, been there done that, don't want the F'ing tee-shirt.... I have no problem with people posting their hunting threads or photos as most of you clearly put it in the discription....the only reason I looked at this thread and the only reason I commented was the fact that it was not clearly marked, nor gave any indication that it had anythng to do with hunting. Now since I am more than happy to let you folks go out and hunt bunnies, or deer, or elephants if you want, I would like a equal right not to and not to have to look at it.


Hmm, seems reasonable; is it distasteful to you now, to see such things?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

smitty said:


> Harper I am sorry to hear about you having a painful week with little sleep. I also have those times with my body too so I understand. I have several bad discs in my back and suffer from frequent kidney stones. Sometimes I can hardly stand it and I take medicine for the pain. Sometimes it does not help. Hope you get to feeling better soon so you can get mad at me again and chew me out. Ha! I do consider you a friend from getting to know you a bit on the forum.


Sounds painful; the human body, so weak, so strong, so much fun. My condolences, but at least you get to laugh at the younger generation, who have all that to come yet think themselves perfect.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Mork said:


> This video just brings up alot more questions in my mind.Keep in mind I have been bow hunting for over 25 years. The Chief says he don't hunt on preserves.Well this obviously was a closed area.Deer season is not currently in right now in Ohio. The ethical hunter is no where to be found in this video in my opininion.What outfitter would allow anyone to harvest a doe this time of year?[BTW it is an unlisted phone #]I can almost bet there are suckling fawns some where right now needing their mother for milk.They would probably be about 4 months old.The deer that is laying there in the video has a summer coat and I can not see where the arrow hit her.It was the same side he was aiming at before the video was cut off.Another thing it looks like it is already starting to blow up .There are not very many achers that would attempt a shot at 30 yards with a bow let alone a "Slingbow".Most are at 20 yards and under.This is not a shot most should or would attempt.It appears that he draws about 29 inches.Some where on here I saw a post that it was tested and found he was only pulling 18 lbs. I can not believe that it is ethically possible to shoot at a deer at 30 yards with an 18lb weapon and get the penetration needed to take a deer quickly and humanely.
> Further more he touts his take down arrows but when he is walking off to hunt he has a full length arrow quiver with arrows in it.He espounds on using the muzzy[I have used them for years] but his ad has Bears .
> The beginning of the video he is only shooting from about 6 or 7 feet.I would like to see how well he shoots the "slingbow" ,the efficiency and the penetration at even 20 yards on video.
> The Chief has a way of side stepping direct questions.
> ...


Very interesting.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Sam, I just read your post. Please understand that ChiefAJ has done more for the slingshots than the vast majority of people, myself certainly included, by his years of promoting slingshots in the media and the community. Without big-time commercial interests like Trumark, Saunders and HFX, the sport would have all but dried up these last 30 years.
> 
> Sure, I've ribbed him over his style recently, but to call someone out and label/libel them as a liar's a thing gentlefolk don't do. Please have a little respect for a veteran and a kindred spirit.


He is young and does not yet realise some of the complexities of the older gentlemen. But, he is trying to stand for gentility, I believe; perhaps it is just his delivery which needs adjusting?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> I have to give credit to Mork,Sam,and Baumstamm.They were the only three in over 400 views who had the guts to speak their mind and I agree with them.


Now, now; we are all speaking our minds, and it may prove yet, none of us are right.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> i would like to suggest after a hunting area we should also have a fairy tale area!


Haha! 'The Wonderful Adventures of Amy and Faenyorn' I wrote it for my niece, it has no catapults in it, but a few deer and boar.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

deerhunter04 said:


> Ill tell ya what I know how much penetration I get with my hfx don't really matter who believes me I came on here to talk slingshot and I guess to make a fairy tale section. Just let me know when the fairytale section is in then maybe ill comeback. Peace


Hey man, I hope you read this and have not abandoned the forum; the more people arrive, the more arguments there are, please use the forum to the best of your advantage and don't get involved if you don't want to.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

No way, i can't believe that story!

I am a experienced bow shooter, and i am very accurate with my 51# bow ( 



), but i will NEVER shoot a animal farther than 15m with it!

During an hunting session, i saw a deer avoid an arrow shot at 20 meters by a 315fps compound bow, i could'nt believe it, but i saw it, with my own eyes: the dear heard the shot, go down to jump and escape.

So i can't give credit to a 30 yards shot with a sling bow!

If i had laugh when i saw the video, it is a pity to encourage such a practice


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Ill tell ya what I know how much penetration I get with my hfx don't really matter who believes me I came on here to talk slingshot and I guess to make a fairy tale section. Just let me know when the fairytale section is in then maybe ill comeback. Peace


Hey man, I hope you read this and have not abandoned the forum; the more people arrive, the more arguments there are, please use the forum to the best of your advantage and don't get involved if you don't want to.
[/quote]

i hope also he doesn´t leave the forum, i´ve sent him my excuses in a pm that i didn´t mean him by my fairy tale suggestion!


----------



## deerhunter04 (Aug 24, 2010)

You guys aint getting rid of me that easy lol. Sorrfor being pissy I have a sick 2 year old that kept me up most of the night and I'm not even saying that I would shoot a deer with a slingshot I just think with the right skill and situation it could be done ethically. Sorry again.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i´m happy that u stay with us! we are so many diferent people here, sometimes they are not all the same opinion;-) and sometimes other difficultys happened ;-)


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

deerhunter04 said:


> You guys aint getting rid of me that easy lol. Sorrfor being pissy I have a sick 2 year old that kept me up most of the night and I'm not even saying that I would shoot a deer with a slingshot I just think with the right skill and situation it could be done ethically. Sorry again.


Don't worry about getting edgey mate, I'm just glad you're still here and you definately have a point, there's no excuse for un-ethical killing, save emergencies. On a personal note, I hope your child is better soon if not now.


----------



## deerhunter04 (Aug 24, 2010)

She is doing much better now just a cough and a runny nise thanx. And I got some sleep and practice today oh yeah. Now if I can only figure out how to shoot a slingshot lol.


----------

